# Warnung vor neuer Abzocke: Eurowahl



## Hoppel (18 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

seit bereits einem Jahr bekannt, treibt in der letzten Zeit  insbesondere in den neuen Bundesländer verstärkt eine anonyme Firma namens "EuroWahl" ihr Unwesen. Dabei wird die herrschende Unzufriedenheit mit der allgemeinen politischen Situation schamlos ausgenutzt. "EuroWahl" bezeichnet sich selbst als "beliebteste Meinungsumfrage der Welt" - was absoluter Quatsch ist. Noch nie hat irgendjemand eine Umfrage von "EuroWahl" irgendwo gesehen, geschweige denn, ein Vertreter dieses "Unternehmens" ist jemals an die Öffentlichkeit getreten.

Die "Umfragen" von "EuroWahl" bringen auf geschickte Weise aktuelle Themen, die mit JA oder Nein beantwortet werden sollen. Die Fragen sind recht einfach gestrickt: "Sind Sie gegen die ausufernden Leistungen für Beamte?" oder "Sollten Richter für Fehlurteile zur Verantwortung gezogen werden?" Je Antwortfax an die Nummer 0190 870 168 kassieren die Fax-Spammer mit Sitz in Casper/USA schönes Geld - 1,86 Euro werden je Seite fällig.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## SprMa (18 Juni 2003)

Glücklich ist, wer seine Faxe mit dem Computer empfängt. Dann kann man diesen Sch**ß gleich löschen, ohne Papier verschwenden zu müssen.
Für "alle anderen" 

  Erst lesen, dann überlegen, dann nochmal lesen und dann erst handeln.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2003)

Zu diesen "Wahlen" war auch schon die eine oder andere Warnung auf Computerbetrug.de


----------

